# Ordered a Woodfields!



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I ordered the big 3 loaf mold over the weekend. I thought about getting two of the double loaf molds but decided the 3 loaf was a better buy for me. Now I'm suffering from a serious case of buyer's remorse :/ It wouldn't be so bad if it would be here in a few days so the excitement would get me over the remorse part...but I have to wait several weeks!!! I tend to freak out any time I spend that much money on something for myself. Common problem for moms, eh?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Awh crud!! I meant to put this in "soap"..sorry mods.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

There you had me thinking you were making 3 loafs of bread at a time and was going to ask for your recipe and where you got the pans! 

OOPS! hehehe

Well, you obviously needed them or you wouldn't have gotten them. It sure sounds economical to me.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love my double woodfields. Still getting used to the triple woodfields. Not having to line molds is good always.

Enjoy.


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Where do you get the mold? I am looking for a loaf mold.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

You'll LOVE it! Woodfields are worth every penny, I promise - I love mine!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a feeling it would be a good purchase!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, Carli, I am having a sticker shock here for you just looking at them. But I think you'll be happy and come Octoberfest you'll make your money back FAST.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a triple (not a Woodfields)- the only thing worse than the sticker shock is the realization of how much oils go into one batch.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure it will be fabulous. I know I love my silicone molds.....no lining is so nice!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lol Jana..I'm over it now.kind of :/ It's just money!

I can't wait to use it. I have only been able to make 30 bars a day with my two molds. To get ready for Oktoberfest I needed to up that number. Now I will be able to make 75! I probably could have gotten my neighbor to make me 3 more of the same mold, but he's a bad diabetic and it's getting harder and harder for him to get around his shop. If these are as good and last as long as all of you have said, it will pay off to have them. 

As far as how much OIL will go into this mold, is it ok to double/triple my recipe? Right now I'm just making two seperate batches for my molds. It would be great if I could melt all the oils at once.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

It's here!!!! Question: Do I need to coat the silicone liners with mineral oil or just pour the soap into it?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I didn't coat and it was fine- have fun! Post pics!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

K, thanks Jennifer!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

ETA- did you soap in your mold yet? Pictures? Love it/ hate it?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been using it a lot since it arrived. I love it! My recipe needs to set up for at least 24 hours before I unmold because it is so soft, but other than that it's great. I want to order another. Here is a link to a picture http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.102827773071671.6022.100000333458078#!/photo.php?fbid=213476655340115&set=a.102827773071671.6022.100000333458078&type=1&theater


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats! glad to hear you love it


----------

